# 4mos Puppy Pooping PINK MUCUS



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lets see what the vet says!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think it could be blood. It doesn't have to look like the blood you'd see if you cut yourself because its' probably partially digested. And if he smell like metal, which I think could be a bloody smell. Since it's a puppy I'd be pretty concerned. Is there an emergency vet you could go to? Did you talk to the vet about it?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would take your puppy to the closest emergency clinic TONIGHT. Please don't wait until the morning.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Rain heart, why do people with huge problems continue to post in here as if we give better advise than the vet? I guess because it's free.

The metal smell is BLOOD. Your puppy is bleeding internally. It could easily bleed out before morning. Go to the emergency vet NOW!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Never ceases to amaze me... but if someone called the clinic and I answered the phone and they said they were seeing bloody mucus poop- they had better be coming in immediately or off to the emergency clinic. ESPECIALLY in a young puppy!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Were you able to go to the vet and what did he/she say?

One of the most common issues is internal parasites (think worms in your puppy's digestive tract.) But it could also be giardiasis (caused by giardia infestation) or even colitis (irritated colon.) 

Either way, as others have already pointed out, you have to take the puppy to the vet... if you haven't done so already. He will take a sample from its stool in order to diagnose it. He might also have to perform a colonoscopy if the sample from his stool doesn't reveal anything. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I sure hope the OP took this poor baby to an ER vet immediately last night. This forum is not a substitute for a vet!!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Just in case somebody other than OP googles a similar question and ends up in this thread:

Dark red, congealed blood in the stool (or instead of stool) is a symptom of bleeding in the GI tract, especially when there's a significant quantity of it. The dog is bleeding higher up and the blood is getting partially digested as it travels down. It means that the dog is potentially dying right there and then, and your best hope is the veterinary emergency room, where they may be able to save your dog.

A few drops of bright red blood in the stool is usually harmless, since that's typically the product of some irritation in the lower GI tract. You can wait and see in those cases. But dark red blood or large quantities (which is what is pictured) mean the dog is in crisis.


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm hoping this puppy is ok and has been seen by a vet. 
I would be beside myself with worry if I came in to find that scene 

Please keep us updated on how your pup is doing OP. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for a good outcome


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

I hope your puppy is doing well.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Please let us know what the vet said.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope we get an update...


----------



## Rosiegolden (Mar 21, 2014)

Thinking good thoughts for your puppy!


----------



## mondaypup (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your concern and help! The reason I didn't bring him to the vet the night this happened was because I called the vet and she advised me to bring him in the morning. She suspected it was a parasitic reaction in his GI tract and as long as the bleeding was kept at the poop, alert, jumping around/being playful, there was no need for a trip to the ER. When I brought him to the vet the next morning, she did a couple of tests on him and confirmed it was a parasitic infection from something he must have gotten into. She kept him at the hospital for the day and called me with updates every 2 hours and told me that each time he did his business, there was no blood (just very bad diarrhea). She suspected that the blood also might have come from him straining. He was a diet of rice and boiled chicken and is now back to normal, pooping regularly and as playful as before.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

That is great news, you must be so relieved!

I am so happy you came back and gave an update. I am always surprised how much a post like yours of a really sick puppy affects me. I have thought about your puppy several time since your post hoping for the best! So thank you for coming back to update!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, really glad to hear your little guy is doing better and back to his usual self.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Thank Goodness- Ive been waiting for an update- so happy he's back to normal enjoying the life of a pup


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

That's great to know! I'm happy that your pup is better now. 

Btw in what town/part of NJ do you reside? I live in West New York, NJ. 
Your vet sounds very nice.


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm so pleased your pup is doing fine now, you must be so relieved 

Thanks for letting us know the outcome and enjoy your time with your pup.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So good to know. We didn't know when you first posted that you had already called the vet. I hope you don't have to go through this again.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

great news


----------



## mondaypup (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you all for your well wishes. It warms my heart that so many of you care about my little guy (and me!). To hear that some of you have thought about him multiple times during the last couple of days and have prayed for him means so very much to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## mondaypup (Mar 16, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> That's great to know! I'm happy that your pup is better now.
> 
> Btw in what town/part of NJ do you reside? I live in West New York, NJ.
> Your vet sounds very nice.




I'm in central jersey so a bit way from west new york. My vet's name is Dr. Meade if you are ever in the area!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Glad he is doing better


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So glad he is better!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

I actually just went through this the other night with my little guy. So scary!! He out of the blue threw up, we went on a walk and he had a pretty loose stool and then refused his dinner. He just sat there whining so we went out again and he basically stooled straight mucous with definite red towards the end. I went into full on mommy panic mode and immediately took him to the emergency vet, he just looked so sad that I knew I wouldn't sleep all night unless I got him checked out. Of course when we got there he was happy and bouncy making sure everyone within 50 ft knew how cute he was and came to pet him...go figure. They gave him a subcutaneous fluid bolus, anti nausea med as well as panacur and flagyl to start at home, and said to get him rechecked if he vomits again or the diarrhea doesn't get better in the next few days. This was Monday night and yesterday his stools still had mucous and were quite red but a little more formed. I gave him boiled hamburger and rice in small amounts several times a day. He acted like I was starving him and he was completely back to his usual self and rambunctious as usual today as well. My only concern is that his stools today have definitely taken on a blackish rather than straight red appearance and I am a little nervous about the change. He wouldn't give a stool sample while we were there so they do not know what caused it but suspect parasite. I plan to call the vet tomorrow (wasn't aware of change in color until after vet closed tonight) to discuss the change but was just looking for some general advice if anyone has some to offer! Is it ok to wait until morning? Does the change signal any kind of immediate danger? What are others' experiences in situations like this? Sorry for the long (and detailed!) post thanks in advance!

And OP I am glad your puppy is doing better I definitely know what you must have been feeling!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The anti-nausea med could have caused the stool to turn black, depending what it was, but I would call the vet just to check, since oddly dark stool can mean digested blood. I would act out of an abundance of caution, especially in the case of a puppy, even though it's probably fine to wait until morning.

The bright red blood with the mucus is definitely not dangerous when a pup has parasites unless there's a huge amount. It's pretty typical from the irritation.


----------



## mondaypup (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm certainly not a vet but I noticed when I saved the stool sample overnight for the vet that the pink mucus had partially turned black when we got to the vet the next morning at 7am. I think it might also have something to do with oxygenated blood if that makes sense.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies! I placed a call to the clinic and am waiting for a call back from one of the vets. I actually do have some medical background (people) so am somewhat familiar with the concept of digested blood (ie from higher up in the GI tract) appearing black in stools. I have next to no knowledge about canine conditions however and not sure how much overlap there is with humans. I was hoping someone had some experience with a change from obvious red to black since to me it seems like the opposite direction I would want to see things progress.  hoping it is a reaction to the medications or something similar and not a sign of things getting worse! Hopefully the vet has some information for me so I can get my guy on the mend! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

